

Hundredth Monkey Effect - tmachinecharmer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundredth_Monkey

======
limmeau
Almost like the bumblebee which can't fly and the spinach which contains lots
of iron, except the story behind it is more interesting.

Do they tell the bumblebee story all around the world?

------
tmachinecharmer
I was wondering if marketing people use this.

~~~
limmeau
This particular example, or generally quoting misquoted science when it
supports your position?

~~~
tmachinecharmer
Read "Staging a revolution"
<http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/23835/>

I was thinking if you create a few strong monkeys this could work. If this
monkey effect is true then it has got applications.

~~~
limmeau
The monkey effect is unlikely to be true because a) it is paranormal, which
lowers its prior probability a bit, and b) it has not even been observed, just
interpreted into other peoples' papers.

Also, the habit of washing potatos is more something you discover/learn than
something you do or don't depending on your peers' opinions (which seems to be
a modeling assumption of the physicists).

------
mikiem
I love this kind of thing... It started at almost kind of sort of science, the
it wasn't, then it was, it became legend, then people research it to see just
where it came from.... And no one really knows. I love this cultural-socio-
anthropology. Thanks for sharing. I will undoubtedly add this to my
vocabulary.

